# Paul Potts: A Star is Born (You MUST hear this!!)



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

The British version of Simon Cowell's star search talent show has found a treasure in the making.

Watch each video in order and listen to Paul Potts, the unassuming Welshman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDB9zwlXrB8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IobWj0yn8WU


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc has posted this many times before, but it is worth watching and hearing again if you missed it. Incredible! :clap:


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks, Sinc. I should have realised that something this amazing would not go unnoticed by Ehmacers. 

Don't know how I managed to miss it until now!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not surprising you missed it Deep Blue, given the thread title it had:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/53082-all-you-idol-doubters.html

No matter. Like I said :clap: :clap:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

SINC said:


> Not surprising you missed it Deep Blue, given the thread title it had:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/53082-all-you-idol-doubters.html
> 
> No matter. Like I said :clap: :clap:


Oh jeez, now I know why. I would never watch American idol or any other "Idol" clip voluntarily. I must have just skimmed over it after spotting the thread's title.

For all those (like me) who missed Paul potts the first time around you really must watch these clips. They have the power to move one to tears.

Oooh, and by the way, I have topped 500 posts. Whoo hoo! :lmao:


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm glad I decided to read this thread and view the clips. What an uplifting story behind the voice. Made me get out a kleenex. Something really has to move me before that happens. 

Thanks Deep Blue and congrats on your posting milestone.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I am glad to contribute. Apparently I was not the only one to miss the first time Paul Potts was mentioned in an Eh mac thread.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It was a good thing you did DB, it is an experience not to be missed.

I hope many more see it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> I would never watch American idol or any other "Idol" clip voluntarily. I


Maybe that's a lacunae in your outlook. 
There have been other "Idol moments" that take one's breath away.

Turns out that Potts did have some decent training in Italy that he paid for himself but as far as being "discovered" - certainly Simon Cowell and Co can take credit for the opportunity as they've done for a few others.

It's the back stories of those like Potts that I love.

He's got a wonderful voice and the judges reactions were priceless.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

That was fantastic in every way. Thanks for posting it, I'd missed it earlier.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Maybe that's a lacunae in your outlook.


And certainly not the only one...with many more sure to come.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I had bookmarked this earlier, and finally got around to checking it out.

Wow.

Inspirational. You do *not* expect those sounds to come from that mouth. If there were ever a living example of the phrase, "Don't judge a book by its cover," Paul Potts is _it_. Shame, though, that the British media have begun calling him _PavaPotty_. It's meant to be complimentary, but... I guess the Brits use "potty" differently than we do, eh?


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Brit's actually use the word potty in two ways. A potty is definitely something small children pee in in GB but it's also perfectly polite to say someone has "gone completely potty" - no toilet talk intended - which means they have gone balmy in a nice kind of way.

(potty = 'obsessed', or, 'crazy for').

eg. 'I am totally potty about Paul.'

...I'm sure you knew that. I haven't seen it in print but the "Pava-Potty" quip is so British tabloid headline-ish.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Saw it at the time and wasn't impressed. I'm still not impressed. Don't know why. BTW, I know he's a phone salesman, but he HAS had voice training in the past. Also, they gave him a bit of a makeover for the Queen. I know he has a good voice but I wish someone had won - the result was SO predictable. I'm sure Queenie's sick of this stuff. They should have sent the rapping grannie.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh no...ANYONE but the rapping granny, sweet'art.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought six-year-old Connie was fabulous, but Paul Pott's was a very deserving winner. If you haven't seen it, check out this video as well:
YouTube - Britain's Got Talent- Connie


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I preferred Bessie Cursons.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

His name sounds too much like Pol Pot.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Another terrific voice pops up on the talent circuit.

Filipino this time.










MySpace.com - Charice Pempengco - - Pop / Idol / R&B - www.myspace.com/charicepempengco

•••

Update on Paul Potts

MySpace.com - Paul Potts - UK - Classical Opera and Vocal - www.myspace.com/officialpaulpottsmusic

Paul Potts on The Hour in Toronto « If You Could Read My Mind


----------

